# Des message enregistré dans imessage ....



## Titianette (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour a tous,
Voici mon petit soucis :
J ai 2go de messages enregistré dans imessage sur mon iPad . Mais comment les supprimée et ou? 
Cordialement


----------



## LukeSkywalker (2 Octobre 2014)

Il faut supprimer les discussions directement dans l'appli message


----------



## Titianette (2 Octobre 2014)

C est déjà fait... J ai tout supprimée mais quand je vais dans "réglage" et "utilisation ", ça le marque 2go de message enregistré.... Je sais même pas ce que c'est et ou c est enregistré . Mais ça me prend 2go!


----------

